
John McAfee on How To Uninstall McAfee Antivirus - techinsidr
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=bKgf5PaBzyg
======
fourmii
I haven't really kept up on McAfee news, isn't he wanted for murder somewhere?
But I thought the vid was hilarious!

I have to say, the McAfee AV on Windows is pretty much as described. I have to
support it for clients, and often, when I get complaints about PC slow down or
freezes, one of the first things I do is to disable all the McAfee services.

Anyone recommend better competitors to McAfee?

~~~
pseudometa
Yeah, get a Mac

~~~
venomsnake
And how would exactly getting a mac protect him from malware when he dual
boots to windows?

~~~
saintx
dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb1 bs=512

Boom. Problem solved.

~~~
rythie
Why are you specifying such a small block size? bs=1M or more is much quicker
for that sort of thing

------
kevincennis
Probably worth noting that depending on your office culture, this may be NSFW.

------
icpmacdo
I like how self aware he is of how people think he is crazy.

~~~
patrickskim
Didn't he "allegedly" murder someone?

~~~
Mikeb85
Allegedly. The rule of law in the Caribbean is sketchy at best, and corruption
is rampant. You're more likely to get robbed, framed, or killed by the police
than to receive any kind of help or justice.

------
qdog
Pretty funny, although still crazy.

McAfee bought Dr. Solomon's AV in 1997.

If you don't want to have issues with AV, just don't use any and don't click
on anything and sit behind a firewalled router.

If you have MFE installed: 1) disable OAS (On Access Scan) if it's slowing you
down, re-enable it if your kids/family members that click attachments get on
your computer 2) Set full scans only to be done in the middle of the night, or
never (manually update), but don't expect the AV to protect you if you forget.
3) Set updates to only run only in the middle of the night or never (manually
update), but see above about forgetting.

Now you ask yourself, why in the F would someone's AV (any vendor) crank up in
the middle of the day and screw me? If and when new important virus's are
found (like Flame), the signature for that virus may be pushed out
immediately, triggering a full scan. In the case of Flame the
signer(Microsoft) was revoked, triggering a new full scan.

Why is AV so slow? Most AV vendors have a huge signature of virii, and have to
search each file for matching patterns (often having to match different
sections of the file). Each new virus adds a new pattern, and adds just that
little bit more overhead. There are some projects to do a predictive engine,
but that requires overhead itself, and ends up really needing a lot more
resources (block on every action while your predictive engine determines if
the process doing the action is behaving or not, like having a Big Brother
hanging out in your OS).

I use both MFE and Windows on different computers, and remember, even if you
install another AV, Windows Defender is still partially enabled on Win8+,
probably because Windows is taking security more seriously.

------
tericho
This is the best post I've ever seen on Hacker News

------
chippy
Wasn't he on the run and wanted for murder?

~~~
Mikeb85
The fact he's running free and wild in the US shows that they don't take the
Belize government's allegations seriously. Nor should they...

------
microcolonel
Could just run OpenBSD, where instead of blocking malware, you just don't let
bugs rot in the software....

------
victorlin
This is hilarious. And I want to see a King Dotcom verse John Mcafee video
please. I think it could be fun.

~~~
1337biz
They need to become the dark knights of the internet, protecting us from all
the white knightery going around lately.

------
brianbreslin
Is he still hanging out in Miami?

~~~
bonzoesc
The credits at the end state that most of the actresses were hired through a
firm in Portland, so I'd assume he's in Oregon, where summer days aren't 90°F.

~~~
LandoCalrissian
Yes, he's in Portland from last I heard.

------
cskau
In completely unrelated news no-one has registered ishnreddityet.com

~~~
xythobuz
cough :)

~~~
cskau
I salute you sir.

------
beedogs
He is like the Kim Dotcom of skinny people.

~~~
recursive
Skinny people? I don't think we were watching the same video.

~~~
DuskStar
In comparison to Dotcom, we are all skinny people.

------
fakeer
This guy is good. Living the life his way. But wasn't he supposed to be in a
jail[0] or sth and didn't he lose all his money[1] in the bubble burst?

[0][http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_McAfee#Legal_problems](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_McAfee#Legal_problems)

[1][http://abcnews.go.com/Nightline/story?id=8462247](http://abcnews.go.com/Nightline/story?id=8462247)
and
[http://www.ft.com/cms/s/2/fcc5bdda-3f36-11e2-a095-00144feabd...](http://www.ft.com/cms/s/2/fcc5bdda-3f36-11e2-a095-00144feabdc0.html)

